# Diet vs Exercise



## QuickSilver (Feb 6, 2016)

I have read that 80% of weight loss is diet  with only 20% due to exercise...  what do you think?


----------



## Don M. (Feb 6, 2016)

I think Both are equally important.  If you don't burn the calories you consume, the extras become weight.  I have serious doubts about some of the "fad" diets supplying the necessary nutrients, so relying Only on a diet may leave you short on essential vitamins and minerals, etc...unless you add a multivitamin to your daily routine.  Exercise, especially as we get older, is vital to maintaining good health.  Eating a well rounded diet, then taking a daily walk, and doing something to exercise your body is probably the best way to insure that "rust" won't set in prematurely.  Every individuals needs and metabolism is different, but with a little experimentation, most should be able to find a balance that works for them.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 6, 2016)

It's very important to exercise, but if you are trying to lose weight diet is about 90% of losing.  And if you want to burn calories more efficiently, you need to build muscle.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 6, 2016)

Drives me nuts when people say all they need to do if go for a walk every day and they'll lose weight even though they are eating the same rubbish.  

There are many good reasons to exercise whether you need to lose weight or not.  Weight bearing, muscle work, cardio if someone has no physical problem preventing them.  Women fear if they use dumbbells or other weights that they will suddenly get big bulging muscles.  Maybe if they worked out 8 hours a day every day for several years.  Otherwise, ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 10, 2016)

I also believe it is mostly about diet.  You can exercise all day, but you're not going to lose any weight if you're taking in more calories than you expend.


----------



## BobK (Feb 10, 2016)

They are both equally important.  Why would you want to lose weight?  To be more healthy of course.  You can't be healthy without exercising.  It's also impossible to exercise your way out of a bad diet.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't think it's a matter of versus, or one in favor of the other. It has to be both imho..


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 10, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I have read that 80% of weight loss is diet  with only 20% due to exercise...  what do you think?



Well, it's easier to not partake of fat and carbs, rather than attempting to_ burn off_ excess caloric intake.  That being said, exercise does rev up your metabolism, and that is important for weight loss/weight maintenance.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 10, 2016)

If you keep active all day, it *might* raise your maintenance calories (calories you can eat per day and not gain or lose weight) by as much as 100, _*versus*_ sitting reading or watching TV all day.   That is worth a little.  But I think one reason folks are disappointed that exercise doesn't help much in losing weight is the way the websites and fitness machines report calories burned. I'm not criticizing the way they do it.  There really isn't a better way, but it should be made clearer.

Example:  Suppose a website says you burn 240 calories walking 3mph for one hour.  Fine. But what they *don't* tell you is that already includes the calories you would have burned by just sitting.  Calories burned sitting is about 60.  So people walk for an hour instead of watch TV, then think they can eat a 240 calorie cookie.  Nope, that's a net *gain* of 60 calories. You only get to eat a 180 calorie cookie to stay put.     Even sleeping burns about 50 calories per hour.

If you want to go crazy with numbers, you can calculate your BMR (Basal Metabolic Rate), divide it by 24 hours and subtract that from your calories burned per hour for each activity.

http://www.calories-calculator.net/BMR_Calculator.html

 I *never* take exercise into account if I'm trying to lose weight, just calories in.    It amounts to so little, it's not worth the effort, imo.  If you lose a little more than expected because you spent all day working, fine.  That's just an extra added bonus.  

(Btw, all these numbers depend on your height, weight, and sex, and sometimes age.  I just used mine as an example.)


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 11, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> If you keep active all day, it *might* raise your maintenance calories (calories you can eat per day and not gain or lose weight) by as much as 100, _*versus*_ sitting reading or watching TV all day.   That is worth a little.  But I think one reason folks are disappointed that exercise doesn't help much in losing weight is the way the websites and fitness machines report calories burned. I'm not criticizing the way they do it.  There really isn't a better way, but it should be made clearer.
> 
> Example:  Suppose a website says you burn 240 calories walking 3mph for one hour.  Fine. But what they *don't* tell you is that already includes the calories you would have burned by just sitting.  Calories burned sitting is about 60.  So people walk for an hour instead of watch TV, then think they can eat a 240 calorie cookie.  Nope, that's a net *gain* of 60 calories. You only get to eat a 180 calorie cookie to stay put.     Even sleeping burns about 50 calories per hour.
> 
> ...




Agreed.  It's simple mathematics, no matter how you figure it.  You have to take in fewer calories than you expend in order to lose weight.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Agreed.  It's simple mathematics, no matter how you figure it.  You have to take in fewer calories than you expend in order to lose weight.



And sitting on your butt all day makes it a slower process.  Plus no muscle work means flab.  No cardio means no stamina.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2016)

brendavaldez said:


> If you want to lose weight, selecting the right weight loss program  is absolutely essential to your success. Weight loss is not easy. One  has to follow diet plans during weight loss training, which sometimes  very boring to do. One of my friend is a physio and she deals with many  unhealthy people. While having fitness related discussion I came to know  about  very natural way for weight reduction. During this chat , ************** were biased toward "No diet and exercise required". She told  me that without diet and exercise also one can reduce his/her weight.



Advertising anything here including diet supplements are against the rules.


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 25, 2016)

When I was making a serious effort to lose weight in 2015, I used the free app "My Fitness Pal" and it was a great help in that it helped me track my calories taken in and expended during the day.  I found it interesting to see how playing with portion size really did make a difference.  Ultimately I was very successful in losing quite a bit of weight (too much at one point), but then moved away from counting calories.  Lately I've put back on a few pounds, so I'll be back to tracking what I eat until I get back to where I want to be in terms of my weight.  At the same time, I'm also exercising more.  I think it's easy to get caught up in rationalizing an extra treat if you're working out.  I mean you "earned" it right?  That just defeats what you're trying to accomplish.  Certainly exercise helps burn calories more quickly, but the benefits of physical activity go much beyond that as others have said.  Being physically fit makes me feel good!  It's good for my mental state and helps ward off the less desirable effects of aging.  The calorie losses from working out are just a bonus.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> When I was making a serious effort to lose weight in 2015, I used the free app "My Fitness Pal" and it was a great help in that it helped me track my calories taken in and expended during the day.  I found it interesting to see how playing with portion size really did make a difference.  Ultimately I was very successful in losing quite a bit of weight (too much at one point), but then moved away from counting calories.  Lately I've put back on a few pounds, so I'll be back to tracking what I eat until I get back to where I want to be in terms of my weight.  At the same time, I'm also exercising more.  I think it's easy to get caught up in rationalizing an extra treat if you're working out.  I mean you "earned" it right?  That just defeats what you're trying to accomplish.  Certainly exercise helps burn calories more quickly, but the benefits of physical activity go much beyond that as others have said.  Being physically fit makes me feel good!  It's good for my mental state and helps ward off the less desirable effects of aging.  The calorie losses from working out are just a bonus.



All true!

Everybody that is able needs to exercise, even if they are skinny.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 25, 2016)

Exercise, especially as we get older, is Vital to maintaining good health.  Sitting in front of the TV, or computer, all day is a sure recipe for future health troubles.  The exercise doesn't have to be strenuous...just regular, and moderately challenging.  Eating modest portions of healthy food, then doing something to exercise the body is infinitely more beneficial than prescription drugs...and a whole lot less expensive.  

I know many people in their 60's, and beyond....and the healthy ones are those who keep their weight under control, and stay active.  Those who are going downhill all seem to be carrying excess weight, and live a very sedentary lifestyle.


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 25, 2016)

Don M. said:


> Exercise, especially as we get older, is Vital to maintaining good health.  Sitting in front of the TV, or computer, all day is a sure recipe for future health troubles.  The exercise doesn't have to be strenuous...just regular, and moderately challenging.  Eating modest portions of healthy food, then doing something to exercise the body is infinitely more beneficial than prescription drugs...and a whole lot less expensive.
> 
> I know many people in their 60's, and beyond....and the healthy ones are those who keep their weight under control, and stay active.  Those who are going downhill all seem to be carrying excess weight, and live a very sedentary lifestyle.



I look at my mother-in-law as a textbook example of someone who never exercised and how that has likely impacted her in the latter part of her life.  While she was never seriously overweight, she was one who was content to recline for most of her day.  Today she is so weak she can barely move, she's enfeebled by dementia and wanting to die.  She's been sick and physically declining for years. Never wanted to go for a walk, join her late husband in the gym, go for a swim when she was younger, play outside with her kids, etc.  She's a good example of how the body declines if you don't take care of it as you age.  Now, I contrast that with my mother, who at 82 and someone who nearly died 10 years ago from heart problems, who wrecked her knee as a young woman.  She is still active and pretty sharp mentally.  Granted she doesn't have as much stamina as she used to, but she walks her dogs daily, learns new skills to keep her mind fresh and eats a healthy diet.  She's still feisty after all these years.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I look at my mother-in-law as a textbook example of someone who never exercised and how that has likely impacted her in the latter part of her life.  While she was never seriously overweight, she was one who was content to recline for most of her day.  Today she is so weak she can barely move, she's enfeebled by dementia and wanting to die.  She's been sick and physically declining for years. Never wanted to go for a walk, join her late husband in the gym, go for a swim when she was younger, play outside with her kids, etc.  She's a good example of how the body declines if you don't take care of it as you age.  Now, I contrast that with my mother, who at 82 and someone who nearly died 10 years ago from heart problems, who wrecked her knee as a young woman.  She is still active and pretty sharp mentally.  Granted she doesn't have as much stamina as she used to, but she walks her dogs daily, learns new skills to keep her mind fresh and eats a healthy diet.  She's still feisty after all these years.



I used to have a job helping out older people who wanted to stay independent but needed a bit of help - scrub the tub, take them shopping, etc.  One lady was 92 and due to back problems couldn't do certain household tasks.  But she was very active and would walk into town nearly every day to meet up with friends for coffee.  She'd go on outings offered by a volunteer organisation called Befrienders.  She was very sharp as well and had a great memory.  

Another client had a mother who was nearing her 100th birthday.  She always looked nice - perfect hair and makeup, nicely dressed.  Active.  I was looking forward to her birthday but she died suddenly - heart failure I think.  

I will not stop the cardio workouts, the muscle work, the dumbbells, the ankle weights, etc etc, the long bike rides until I am just physically unable.  I love having stamina.  Love having toned muscles.  Makes me feel younger than I am.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 25, 2016)

IMO it's mostly about age and genetics.  A trim and fit Bulldog doesn't look like a trim and fit Whippet. 

I know more about dieting and exercise for horses than for people.  If you want an overweight horse to slim down, you change his feed and give him more strenuous exercise.  I would assume the same works for humans, except horse feed is more natural than human food and less processed.  I think all our artificial ingredients have a lot to do with our problems trying to lose weight and stay fit.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> IMO it's mostly about age and genetics.  A trim and fit Bulldog doesn't look like a trim and fit Whippet.
> 
> I know more about dieting and exercise for horses than for people.  If you want an overweight horse to slim down, you change his feed and give him more strenuous exercise.  I would assume the same works for humans, except horse feed is more natural than human food and less processed.  I think all our artificial ingredients have a lot to do with our problems trying to lose weight and stay fit.



Genetics can help but if you get no exercise and eat crappy food, you are not going to be fit and healthy.  You're going to be frail, fat, low energy, and unhealthy.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 25, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> IMO it's mostly about age and genetics.  A trim and fit Bulldog doesn't look like a trim and fit Whippet.
> 
> I know more about dieting and exercise for horses than for people.  If you want an overweight horse to slim down, you change his feed and give him more strenuous exercise.  I would assume the same works for humans, except horse feed is more natural than human food and less processed.  I think all our artificial ingredients have a lot to do with our problems trying to lose weight and stay fit.



For sure...the "Additives" in our food are certainly a contributor to all this weight gain so many are suffering.  Our beef, pork and poultry (and probably fish farms) producers all lace their animal feed with steroids and growth hormones...so the time to Market is substantially shortened, and profits are increased.  These additives are embedded in the flesh, and we consume them, and that is part of the problem.


----------

